# Danger at the groomers: Cage Dryers



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I came across this article about cage dryers that some groomers use that can harm our furbabies. I personally groom my dogs so I don't have to worry about this but I know that many do so I thought I share.
Danger At The Groomers: Cage Dryers | Dogster


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I wish I could say this was rare, but it isn't...where I used to live, a dog was left in a cage dryer and was forgotten...poor thing also died...most groomers use cage dryers, don't they? I also do my own...if I ever do have to use a groomer, it will be someone that can come to me...scary stuff...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Petco uses cage dryers at all of it's grooming facilities.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I wish I could say this was rare, but it isn't...where I used to live, a dog was left in a cage dryer and was forgotten...poor thing also died...most groomers use cage dryers, don't they? I also do my own...if I ever do have to use a groomer, it will be someone that can come to me...scary stuff...


I am glad that I groom them myself. The place I used to use for grooming used to use cage dryers. Didnt realized that it can get so hot to burn our fluffs!!



pammy4501 said:


> Petco uses cage dryers at all of it's grooming facilities.


Oh wow, I didn't realize that it is used in all Petco facilities!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I always told that not only dryers are dangerous , that is why I do all by myself.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I actually felt punched in the stomach after reading that article/comments.
I do my own grooming, might not be perfect, but I've just never been able to leave my Maltese at a groomers. My first Maltese, Truffles, would have had heart failure if I did that to her. I did take her one time to be groomed before attending a Nat'l Maltese Specialty, wanted her to look really spiffy. I made the arrangement before hand that I could remain with her. To be honest, she looked no better than when I groomed her!
I remember a retired champion show dog who died in a cage dryer a few years ago. I was so touched by the senseless loss of that beautiful Maltese, I did a painting and sent it to the breeder. It's on my website, 'Hope'. She was a beautiful baby, in the prime of her life.
I read an article a while back that said if the groomer used a cage dryer, walk out - don't use them.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

My groomer is a small operation - she works on my two only and they are both right there in the same room with her. With that said, I will always worry.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> My groomer is a small operation - she works on my two only and they are both right there in the same room with her. With that said, I will always worry.


my friend in Boston also used small operation saloon for 3 years till last time her dog didn't get multiple fractures on both back paws . I showed picture of x-ray once here.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am SO sorry to hear about the Maltese that died. 

Hopefully, this can help others be more informed.



Malt Shoppe said:


> I actually felt punched in the stomach after reading that article/comments.
> I do my own grooming, might not be perfect, but I've just never been able to leave my Maltese at a groomers. My first Maltese, Truffles, would have had heart failure if I did that to her. I did take her one time to be groomed before attending a Nat'l Maltese Specialty, wanted her to look really spiffy. I made the arrangement before hand that I could remain with her. To be honest, she looked no better than when I groomed her!
> I remember a retired champion show dog who died in a cage dryer a few years ago. I was so touched by the senseless loss of that beautiful Maltese, I did a painting and sent it to the breeder. It's on my website, 'Hope'. She was a beautiful baby, in the prime of her life.
> I read an article a while back that said if the groomer used a cage dryer, walk out - don't use them.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> *I am SO sorry to hear about the Maltese that died.*
> 
> Hopefully, this can help others be more informed.


It still bothers me that poor beautiful champion died in a cage dryer.
The breeder, on receiving the painting, called me saying that painting brought Hope back to life for her. That made me feel good.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> It still bothers me that poor beautiful champion died in a cage dryer.
> The breeder, on receiving the painting, called me saying that painting brought Hope back to life for her. That made me feel good.


I can only imagine what a healing moment it was for that person when she opened the box to see your beautiful portrait of her precious Hope. Such a loving and incredibly sweet thing to do. :wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I can only imagine what a healing moment it was for that person when she opened the box to see your beautiful portrait of her precious Hope. Such a loving and incredibly sweet thing to do. :wub:


Thanks Crystal, I just had to do it, it bothered me so much over that senseless death. I called her to verify her address, explained that she didn't know me but I had something to send her (didn't tell her what it was). She knew of me, but we had never met.
It really helped me deal with this death by doing that painting for her. She was crying when she called me after receiving it. I've never forgotten that precious little Maltese.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Thanks Crystal, I just had to do it, it bothered me so much over that senseless death. I called her to verify her address, explained that she didn't know me but I had something to send her (didn't tell her what it was). She knew of me, but we had never met.
> It really helped me deal with this death by doing that painting for her. She was crying when she called me after receiving it. I've never forgotten that precious little Maltese.


That was so sweet of you. Your act of kindness probably gave her more peace than you realize.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> That was so sweet of you. Your act of kindness probably gave her more peace than you realize.


Maybe, I know it helped me deal with the loss of that precious Maltese who worked hard to win a Championship in many shows just to die in a groomer's cage dryer - unforgivable, tragic.
Precious dogs rely on us to keep them safe and healthy; it's hard for me to accept when we fail them.


----------

